# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Travel Insurance

## cassidain

After a bit of research we've purchased policies for areas that seem prudent to us.

1. Car insurance. 
We're renting from Odile, and her CDW is 15/day but still has 1500 deductible. That seems less than a thrilling option. My CapOne MC's MasterRental plan now only covers rentals for "primarily business use". My Citi MC no longer has any rental coverage. I doubt Odile accepts my AE, but can't get her to respond to that question . So, we ended up with an Allianz Global stand alone rental policy. $11/day up to $50,000 coverage (not sure if that's enough for you Mini Cabrio renters), primary coverage, no deductible. Rental company can file claim directly. Will include policy info on car rental contract. Dont have to get reimbursed 3 months later like coverage from CC company. They say... 

2. Emergency evacuation. 
That one's easy (but not easy to pay for). Always MedJetAssist.

3. Emergency medical and trip delay.
Can thank MasterModDennis for this one. Trawick International Safe Travels Outbound. $100k medical/person. $500/person/day trip delay (max $7,000 per policy) (like if have to stay on island extra week if had to quarantine or some such). $140 for the 2 of us.

----------


## 24loar

On SBH 3 weeks ago. Used AMEX with Odile. Different cards have different coverages; Platinum card seemed to offer adequate coverage for our needs. Also used AMEX on our last trip pre Covid.

----------


## davesmom

Back in February, our travel agent suggested a pay once for a year policy which was basically the same price as a one time. When I get back to my room, I will give you details. Might be worth exploring. We always carry Medjet and the health insurance is good for out of the country, and I am not sure about the car but our home insurance for the car covers us, the AX has some insurance that covers..will double check if we took extra: got the Avis car through hotel  as always. 

Btw, DD is in love with the Suzuki jeep thing (Jimny?) we have because of the extreme maneuverability and ease of parking. Highly recommended and very sturdy on hills. He doesn’t want me driving, but we seem to be flying around most of the time, based on the air we catch every day coming down Camruche hill..I think it unleashes his inner crazy person on wheels when we get here. (Meanwhile, I am the one who wore out 4 new tires in 4900 miles at home where the roads are similar-ish….maybe that is why he does not want me to go through a set of tires in a week?!!)

----------


## cec1

Wow! The Allianz stand alone auto policy sounds great! Thanks for this tip!

----------


## NancySC

> Wow! The Allianz stand alone auto policy sounds great! Thanks for this tip!



Have used Allianz for years Dennis !

----------


## cec1

> Have used Allianz for years Dennis !



Excellent!

I don’t take the rental agency’s “insurance” because, in my experience, major damage items are rare . . . and minor issues (scraped bumpers, small “dings”) are generally within the deductible.

----------


## cassidain

> On SBH 3 weeks ago. Used AMEX with Odile. Different cards have different coverages; Platinum card seemed to offer adequate coverage for our needs. Also used AMEX on our last trip pre Covid.



our AE is Skymiles card. Coverage not primary like AE company cards. For $11/day, the stand alone seems more comfortable.

----------


## cassidain

Odiles carrier is Allianz Global too. So, that should streamline any potential claim . . . heaven forbid.

----------


## pug007

Hey There,
We're on our way from California on Weds but, when I looked up a Trawick policy (via Squaremouth, I bought one last year for our trip) the least expensive one I found was  International
*Safe Travels Explorer for $387.40*

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Good thread. Thanks for the information.

----------

